# Name of towel/rag that survivalists wear on their heads



## BO-DACIOUS (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out the name of those towels that survivalists wear on their heads, can anybody tell me? 

Thanks, 

BO-DACIOUS


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Google


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Shemagh

How to Tie a Shemagh - Military Style ?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

a cut up sheet . lmao


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Any rag will do--


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> a cut up sheet . lmao


Dats Raysis, Dat rite darr Raysis mans.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I just use a washcloth. See........


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When one covers only the head or forehead it is referred as a do-rag or skull cap


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rebel Flag Do Rag
Here's one.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> I just use a washcloth. See........


Two words;

Dent Ist...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dew rags?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Two words;
> 
> Dent Ist...


As someone who corrects such problems, a hand grenade might be a worthy consideration, He has sommer teeth. some are here and some are there. I would guess its best to get rid of what is there and go with complete dentures or gum it. That has to be painful.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I wear these too. I bought my wife and I one for our anniversary present.










I wear it when I go pick the kids up from school or cruising local gunshops on Saturdays.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I wear these too. I bought my wife and I one for our anniversary present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I much prefer one of these over a dew rag! These keep you hydrated and dew rags tend to dry you out. My brother in law always wears a dew rag, always no matter where he goes. I really just wear caps...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Doo Rag?


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I use mine to help carry things too...


----------



## BO-DACIOUS (Sep 4, 2016)

Tha k's guys. I'm going to use whatever I have but I wanted to remember the name. Shemagh was the name I was looking for. Thanks materielgeneral 

BO-DACIOUS


----------

